# Can i sponsor my brother ?



## montu_seshil (Feb 21, 2014)

Hi all,

as title says, i m exploring some ways to sponsor my brother to come to Australia on permanent bases if possible.

so he is married with two kids and lives in UK as a permanent resident, he is working in health care center so does his wife. 

about myself, i'm holding permanent resident visa and eligible for Australian citizenship (haven't done it yet ! ).

not sure this is sufficient information.

as always, thank you so much for your input.

regards


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

montu_seshil said:


> Hi all,
> 
> as title says, i m exploring some ways to sponsor my brother to come to Australia on permanent bases if possible.
> 
> ...


If he qualifies and you live in a designated area, you might be able to sponsor your brother for a provisional visa that routinely lead to PR.

May I suggest that you consult a registered migration agent?


----------



## montu_seshil (Feb 21, 2014)

wrussell said:


> If he qualifies and you live in a designated area, you might be able to sponsor your brother for a provisional visa that routinely lead to PR.
> 
> May I suggest that you consult a registered migration agent?


thanks Westly,
Is there any link he can check criteria to qualify ? i live in rural victoria.


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

montu_seshil said:


> thanks Westly,
> Is there any link he can check criteria to qualify ? i live in rural victoria.


Rural Victoria is OK.
You can find an outline here:
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/489-

May I suggest that you consult a registered migration agent, at least for preliminary advice about possible visa strategies?


----------

